# Help ID Frame Find



## oldy57 (Feb 6, 2014)

I found this frame at a 2 day auction last fall. I went to the Sat auction and bought some stuff. This frame was up on Sunday but I couldn't be there. A friend was there and bought it for me. I was not able to get it till yesterday. I have no idea what it is. The frame is rusty, a few holes in it. The crank still turns as does the bars and fork. The bars have splits from ice in them. They are 8 sided, stem has no bolt, I don't know how it tightens. It is not straight with the fork so it may be able to be loosened. The crank is also rusty, cannot find any makers marks, I don't want to clean anything. The frame has a few dents and has a lot of pitting and a spot or 2 rusted through. The stays and fork are very narrow, both spaced about 2 3/4". The top stay has a nut that must adjust something or maybe it is to tighten the seat post as it has no bolt to tighten it. 
Does anyone know what this frame is. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/105975074@N02/sets/72157640613798213/


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 7, 2014)

That is a very interesting frame. The rear drop outs look familiar, maybe Remington?


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 7, 2014)

I've seen that chainring somewhere in my archive...I'll look for it. Mean time here's the one piece handlebar.



[/URL]


----------



## Iverider (Feb 7, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> That is a very interesting frame. The rear drop outs look familiar, maybe Remington?




I was thinking the chainring looked like an Orient, but I'm not positive. The fork doesn't seem Orient-like.

Found this post with a Laclede with similar rear dropouts although the similarities in construction end there.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?28913-ND-Model-R-fixed-hub&highlight=orient


----------



## Rhcap (Feb 8, 2014)

*frame ID*

The chain ring is not an orient. The rear dropouts are the same as on a "Butler" by Adams Cycle Company Chicago Illinois. That is the only bike on which I have ever seen these drop outs, but the Butler has hexagonal and octagonal drawn frame tubes. The chain ring and bottom bracket are also different. It is likely an 1890's frame. Hope this helps.
Rob


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 8, 2014)

The good news: I found the (patented 1898) chainring.   

The bad news: your bike is the sum of many (non proprietary) parts, maybe impossible to ID?


----------



## oldy57 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for the info on the parts. The bars look the same but mine has an octagonal shape stem where the bars were inserted, could be a change when the maker went to make them.  Maybe when I get the bars out it will have the makers mark. Probably will be too rusted to see. The dropouts are the same as your pic. The chainring is the same. This frame could have been made for a bike shop and used the designs you show in the pics. 
.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 8, 2014)

Carlton .... You arrrrrre goooood!


----------

